# Its too hot for little puppies!



## Tetley1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Willow has spent much of the day asleep..fitting in some crazy playtimes in between each one!! It is so hot for her. She still gravitates to her crate but also likes lying on the kitchen floor which is ceramic tiles and just about the coldest place to lie in the house! Her 'cool down trick' is also paddling in her water bowl - we all like to paddle when we're hot I guess. She had a bit of an upset tummy late morning but I am assured that if she is still playing and eating, not to worry too much...its just normal puppy adjustment. Going to give her chicken and rice tonight to see if it helps settle her tummy a bit though. We made a trip to the library this morning for the kids and she was quite a celebrity, attracting everyone who came past. I carried her in the Outward Hound front ruck sack which she settled in well, particularly liking chewing the toggle on the front. She wore her collar the whole time too with no fuss at all! So we are getting going with the socialisation - she even met the Tesco delivery man this morning with his crates who kindly waited whilst I picked up her poo so she didn't step in it or eat it before I took my shopping in!! Some pics from this morning when she was actually awake!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Adorable. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Too hot for big puppies (and their owners) here too! Willow is stunning


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Such a gorgeous girl! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandhya333 (May 18, 2014)

Awwwwwww - she is beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is a beauty. Mine love the cooling mat. One of the best things I have gotten.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Beautiful pictures, thank you.
Give her a washing up bowl of water to play in when she is outside in her pen with a few ice cubes floating in...
It is very, very hot. I've been taking mine down for a swim in the sea first thing and we've played with the hose in the garden in the afternoons.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She's adorable!


----------



## Tetley1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Ah thanks Marzi - that is a great idea! She will love it - I think she is going to be a water dog!! How lovely you can take yours into the sea!! What lucky dogs!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

If you have a sprinkler I'm sure she would love that


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She's very beautiful! Get her a little paddling pool


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Sweetest looking puppy ever! She is so precious.


----------



## florafun (Jun 7, 2014)

*Willow*

How old is Willow and where is she from? She's very like my Polly who is 9 weeks today except Polly has a rosette of white round her nose and white hind paws.


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

It is hot here too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Question.... Why are all my pictures showing up so fuzzy? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tetley1 (Jun 11, 2014)

florafun said:


> How old is Willow and where is she from? She's very like my Polly who is 9 weeks today except Polly has a rosette of white round her nose and white hind paws.


Willow is 10 weeks today - she is from Hollymow in Ollerton. Where is Polly from?


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Alinos said:


> Question.... Why are all my pictures showing up so fuzzy?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are jealous of zorro's fuzziness and trying to compete


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Realistically though I wonder if you upload with an app they may be getting compressed in the process which lowers quality. If you upload to photobucket or similar and then paste in the link that probably wouldn't happen


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Grove said:


> They are jealous of zorro's fuzziness and trying to compete


Lol... He is a darling fuzzy -wuzzy.


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Grove said:


> Realistically though I wonder if you upload with an app they may be getting compressed in the process which lowers quality. If you upload to photobucket or similar and then paste in the link that probably wouldn't happen


Could be it. I was using Tapatalk and maybe that would be the reason.


----------

